# Whyyyyyy?



## TylerEstes (Feb 4, 2014)

New Robocop remake with Sam Jackson, who sadly isn't playing Big Murph.

RoboCop - Big Game Ad - YouTube

I OBJECT!






That is all.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm about the biggest Robocop fan out there (I watched it three times in a row last weekend with the commentary!) and some of these new trailers are very stupid but I'm still not writing this off. Joel Kinnaman (the star) is absolutely great on the otherwise average "The Killing." The director made the awesome and very political "Elite Squad: The Enemy Within." The trailers show it's clearly doing different things with the plot (his original personality wasn't "erased"). And it has Michael Keaton, Gary Oldman, Michael K. Williams, Jackie Earle Haley, Samuel L. Jackson as the supporting cast!


----------



## rifftrauma (Feb 4, 2014)

PG-13....


----------



## Xaios (Feb 4, 2014)

Ugh, this movie has gone off the rails so hard from what made the original great, it's painful.


----------



## TylerEstes (Feb 4, 2014)

wankerness said:


> I'm about the biggest Robocop fan out there (I watched it three times in a row last weekend with the commentary!) and some of these new trailers are very stupid but I'm still not writing this off. Joel Kinnaman (the star) is absolutely great on the otherwise average "The Killing." The director made the awesome and very political "Elite Squad: The Enemy Within." The trailers show it's clearly doing different things with the plot (his original personality wasn't "erased"). And it has Michael Keaton, Gary Oldman, Michael K. Williams, Jackie Earle Haley, Samuel L. Jackson as the supporting cast!



I really don't think it'll be an improvement, but it might not be as bad as I think it might be. Maybe. 

The A-Team remake was alrightish. I might give it a try when money and weather allow it. I'm sure it'll go straight to DVD/Blu Ray anyway


----------



## Rev2010 (Feb 4, 2014)

rifftrauma said:


> PG-13....



^^^ This is exactly what's killing much of what could be good that is left in Hollywood. Seems all the studio execs want as much income as possible and to get that they have to ensure teenagers get to see the movie and spend their allowances. A movie like Robocop should not be PG-13. Matter of fact, many of the superhero/villain movies that have come out also should've been R rated. We're talking superheroes fighting super villains and the action/violence is usually more pussed out than an episode of Cops on TV 

I really wish Hollywood would go back to R rated movies and stop pacifying them down so that kids can go see them - which they find a way to do anyway!


Rev.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 4, 2014)

Xaios said:


> Ugh, this movie has gone off the rails so hard from what made the original great, it's painful.



That was my reaction to the first trailer. "A CAR BOMB???? REALLY?!?!?!" Having seen more trailers and let it sink in a bit more I don't think it's simply watered down, they're clearly doing something very different with the concept. There's no doubt in my mind I'll greatly prefer the original, but I'd rather see them trying to do something else with it than just making a bad attempt to copy the original. It sure looks a million times less bad than Total Recall's remake, for example. I figure that if nothing else we'll be able to witness some spectacular scenery-chewing. That supporting cast is really to die for.

Then again, that's what I said about Oldboy. But all reports were that was so close to the original as to be totally pointless.

RE: PG-13, of course it is. I'd be very surprised if we see a return to the 80s/early 90s where R rated movies could be massively budgeted. The couple experiments with it in recent years have flopped majorly and usually end up getting censored or having their release blocked in other countries on release anyway (Dredd, Elysium). It's been shown time and again in recent years that PG-13 action/effects movies make millions and millions more than R rated movies, and the R rated version ends up being the one on DVD where it no longer will impact the box office performance. I don't agree with it, but that's how it is and it would be totally unrealistic to expect a movie like this to be rated R with the current state of things.

Top Grossing R Rated Movies at the Box Office

The Matrix movies were rated R?!?!?! That's bizarre to me. But yeah, when the top grossing R rated action movies are mostly over a decade old and are generally making about 1/3 the amount of the top grossing PG-13 action movies you can expect only lower budget ones to risk it. I'm not really sure why it was different in the 90s, maybe cause theaters were a lot laxer about keeping kids out back then? It seemed like half my grade school class saw Terminator 2!


----------



## ncfiala (Feb 4, 2014)

Why? Because the hacks in hollywood haven't had an original idea in over a decade. I pretty much don't even watch movies anymore, except for older stuff.


----------



## TylerEstes (Feb 5, 2014)

ncfiala said:


> I pretty much don't even watch movies anymore, except for older stuff.



Same here. Also stopped watching tv a year or so ago. The only thing I can tolerate now is Futurama and....uh....The Universe and....that's about it. The newest movie I've seen is probably the A-Team remake. Actually kinda liked it, but I may or may not have been under the influence when I watched it.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Feb 5, 2014)

rifftrauma said:


> PG-13....



This is absolutely why I'll be sitting this one out and waiting for the dvd. Hopefully they'll do the same thing they did with the Die Hard movie before last (I never bothered with the last one) and put the *real* movie out with the director's cut or non-rated version. Sort of like they did with the first Robocop I suppose.


----------



## warhead (Feb 5, 2014)

Doing remakes isn`t exactly a new thing in Hollywood......and the producers don`t really care about doing the remake "artistically better".......


----------



## Herrick (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm a huge RoboCop fan and I'm looking forward to this new one. It thought the trailer looked promising. It's interesting that his memory isn't immediately (if ever?) erased & his family knows what becomes of him. There hasn't been a good RoboCop movie/TV show since RoboCop 2 and even that one isn't nearly as good as the first. 

Hollywood can make all the remakes it wants, and if they're all shitty it won't matter to me. It's not like Verhoeven's RoboCop (or any of my other favorite originals) will vanish from my DVD binder when the remake comes out


----------



## wankerness (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah, getting mad about remakes got old several years ago. There are so many of them that have come out over the last 10 years, many of them sucked, and not one of them has ever impacted my enjoyment of the original :/


----------



## MFB (Feb 10, 2014)

The "Conan" remake still just rubs me the wrong way, but I'm not too furious with this one. They kept the coloring the same since you see him with the silver/black suit, he still has the concept of rebelling against his programming, OCP are the bad guys in the end and there's even an ED-209 for him to fight. 

The only thing I'm getting really fvcking tired of is Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## wankerness (Feb 10, 2014)

I just don't get how remakes can negatively impact you. If it gets bad reviews, just don't watch it, and it's like it never happened. The worst case scenario I can imagine here is that something gets good enough reviews that I go to watch it and then I end up hating it, but I'll probably forget the experience shortly after.

The only way in which a remake can really upset the original is if the majority of the filmgoing public decides it's better and the original gets either forgotten or shat on left and right for the rest of all time. See: Johnny Cash's remake of Hurt. I can't actually think of any examples where that's happened with movies, but that doesn't mean it hasn't. Maybe Hitchcock's own remake of The Man Who Knew Too Much? And this isn't necessarily a bad thing either unless you personally are in the minority that dislikes the new version (ex me with Hurt).

EDIT: I guess the 80s versions of "The Fly" and "The Thing" (to a lesser extent) are movies where the remake has become so dominant over time that the original has started to be forgotten, but in the case of "The Thing" at least the original is still widely considered a classic. Things like "Ocean's 11" and "The Italian Job" are examples where the original has been largely forgotten, but I don't think either version is exactly a classic in either movie's case.


----------



## Herrick (Feb 10, 2014)

Some people (no one in this thread) act like they're being personally insulted when a movie is remade. Take a look at the IMDB board for this RoboCop remake. People are *really* angry. It's pathetic  And like I said, I flucking love RoboCop long time but I don't feel like someone has defiled my virgin daughter just because there's a RoboCop remake coming out


----------



## Sicarius (Feb 10, 2014)

The whole, "my childhood is dead now" people, right?

Eh, maybe this will bring in new fans to the Robocop franchise. Happened for Transformers, Star Wars, and will more than likely boost TMNT when Bay's movies get released.


----------



## ghostred7 (Feb 10, 2014)

Rev2010 said:


> ^^^ This is exactly what's killing much of what could be good that is left in Hollywood. Seems all the studio execs want as much income as possible and to get that they have to ensure teenagers get to see the movie and spend their allowances. A movie like Robocop should not be PG-13. Matter of fact, many of the superhero/villain movies that have come out also should've been R rated. We're talking superheroes fighting super villains and the action/violence is usually more pussed out than an episode of Cops on TV
> 
> I really wish Hollywood would go back to R rated movies and stop pacifying them down so that kids can go see them - which they find a way to do anyway!
> 
> ...


After seeing what the 1st AvP was w/ the 13-17 audience...I couldn't agree more. Robocop needs to be appropriately R just like AvP should have been (AvP Requiem came a lot closer to what it should have been and had R rating)


----------



## Randy (Feb 10, 2014)

*NOT SAFE FOR WORK* _but hilarious and apropos_

Our RoboCop Remake - Watch


----------



## wankerness (Feb 12, 2014)

Some parts of that suck completely (LOL BABIEZZZZ) but the dick shooting scene is one of the greatest things in the history of film. Highly recommended.

Reviews for the new one are starting to come in, I continue to be curious:


> Intriguingly ambiguous in its rooting interests, the "RoboCop" remake doesn't really believe its own poster. The tagline "Crime has a new enemy" suggests little more than point and shoot &#8212; the same old cyborg song and dance. While nobody'd be dumb enough to reboot the original 1987 kill-'em-up franchise by holding back on the scenes of slaughter in favor of sly political satire about arm-twisting Fox News jingoism or American business ethics, Brazilian-born director Jose Padilha manages to do all that and still deliver the product.
> 
> That first, excitingly sadistic "RoboCop," directed by Paul Verhoeven, paved the way for one of the ugliest-spirited sequels ever, and a third, forgettable outing. Now, working from a script by Joshua Zetumer based on the Edward Neumeier and Michael Miner ur-text, we have a movie taking place in the ever-popular near future, 14 years hence. We're back in Detroit. America's the lone, squishy-liberal holdout among first-world nations in the crime-fighting revolution deploying deadly peacekeeping robots and robotics. The airwaves are ruled by a Bill O'Reilly-type show, "The Novak Element," in which a paranoid visionary (Samuel L. Jackson in fantastic, "distinguished" anchorman hair) shills for the OmniCorp company, the money behind the armed robots.
> 
> ...



The reviewer doesn't seem to fully understand the original (I dunno how you could think that the original intentionally didn't make you care about anything) but a lot of the stuff he points out as good sounds interesting.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 13, 2014)

Most of the reviews are fair to middling, sounds like it had some good ideas but reeks of studio interference in an attempt to make it mass-marketable. I saw some people comparing it to Alien 3 (David Fincher's debut, had some great ideas and visuals but was massively compromised by studio interference, he disowned it and considers "Seven" his first movie), similarly hoping the director is allowed some freedom on his next movie. I'll watch it on DVD or something.


----------



## ridner (Feb 14, 2014)

I met Robocop at my local Blockbuster Video when I was a kid - I got an 8x10 glossy! he also crushed my hand when he shook it 

this movie hurts my inner nerd child! I will probably ck it out when it hits netflix/redbox. hopefully it is better than it looks!


----------



## Drusas (Feb 14, 2014)

The new movie is just entirely an average film. Being rated PG13 brought it down tremendously. Also, kind of took itself a bit too serious unlike the awesome satire of the original.

Oh, they also threw in the original theme music, constantly. It's weird and I couldn't decide if I liked it or not.. lol


----------



## wankerness (Feb 14, 2014)

I heard the opening scene with Sam Jackson as a Bill O'reilly kind of guy is sort of funny but then they don't really go anywhere with it.


----------

